# Camera protection



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Honestly, just don't carry it until you're confident you're not going to fall. There really is no other guarantee way.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice setup. These things are much more durable than you think. For snowboarding, a padded backpack from Thinktank or Kata should do nicely. 

Nikon D90 vs Canon 550D Durability Test (Part 1)* - YouTube

Nikon D90 vs Canon 550D Durability Test (Part 2)* - YouTube


----------



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW...now I feel safe taking it everywhere. Thanks




Ryan_T said:


> Nice setup. These things are much more durable than you think. For snowboarding, a padded backpack from Thinktank or Kata should do nicely.
> 
> Nikon D90 vs Canon 550D Durability Test (Part 1)* - YouTube
> 
> Nikon D90 vs Canon 550D Durability Test (Part 2)* - YouTube


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I carry a Canon 7D with me on the slopes some days.
My advice:
- Keep it simple. I bring one lens with me (85mm f/1.8) which means I never have a reason to open up the camera body.
- A fixed focal length lens means less moving parts. A fast prime means I can still get action shots on overcast days.
-Take it easy. DSLR days are the days that I don't push the envelope too hard.

If you bring your camera out enough, you will get condensation inside the lens and maybe on the mirror. I have had this happen to me in alpine conditions on the hill and also tropical conditions on an island in the Atlantic.


----------

